

Ask HN - what's up with nytimes - superalanliu

why are there so many front page articles that link to NYtimes that most people can&#x27;t access?
======
aaronbrethorst
This seems like two separate questions:

    
    
        why are there so many front page articles
        that link to NYtimes
    

Probably because the New York Times produces a staggering amount of well
written, thoughtful, informative, and insightful content every day. At least
some of which hopefully would be of interest to people like us.

    
    
        that most people can't access?
    

I subscribe to the Sunday Times. Even though I almost never read it (outside
of the magazine), it's well worth the cost to me to know that I'm doing my
part in keeping the institution afloat.

------
chmaynard
I subscribe to the online edition of the NY Times. For a modest $15/month, I
get unlimited access to the site, including their huge archive of past
articles.

Interested in finding out what you're missing? Add your email address to your
HN profile, and I'll ask them to give you a free 12-week trial subscription.

~~~
superalanliu
Hey. Thanks Craig.

